# Einige Fragen



## Maaike_12 (2. August 2010)

Hallo meine Damen und Herren!

Erstens, sorry für die schlechte Deutsch Phrasen. Ich wohne in Belgien und mein Deutsch ist nicht gut.

Ich bin Maaike, und im nächsten Jahr, für mein Studium Industrial Design Engineering, ich entwerf a (Serie) Women's Mountainbike(s).

And the rest I will state in English because my grammar is rubbish and I have to look up everything.

So, my name is Maaike, and next year, for my graduate project I will design a women specific mountainbike.
To be able to do this properly, and not only input my own opinion, I would like yours! 
The survey contains 15 questions, of wich 8 are open questions where you can state your thoughts about the statements.
[L=http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=47194]Survey[/L]

If it's possible to answer in English that would be very handy.

A thousand thanks!  
If you have any more questions or remarks, please let me know.


----------



## Maaike_12 (2. August 2010)

Es war etwas falsch mit dem link.
http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=47194


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Salut Maaike.

I've just finished your poll.
Some questions are a bit weird.
Its not always a matter of female or masculin is a question of size of the biker


----------



## Maaike_12 (2. August 2010)

Thanks for filling it out. 
Some questions indeed are not always a matter of women vs man, but I wanted to get some opinions about these.
Like the cranck-arm-length; there are lots of diffrent stories going arround about what effects what. But because I did not want to effect the answer people would give, I did not mention anything about power vs souplesse for example.

Thanks again.


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

I did it, too


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. August 2010)

I have answered your survey too. Good luck for your work.


----------



## schlammdiva (2. August 2010)

I've done it too.

Good luck


----------



## barbarissima (2. August 2010)

Was heißt denn bitte *reverse spring rear derraileur* auf deutsch **


----------



## Nuala (2. August 2010)

me too!


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bitte *reverse spring rear derraileur* auf deutsch **



Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Könnte ein Invers angesteuertes Schaltwerk sein...


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

ich kenn das auch nicht. hab ich unter der frage vermerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maaike_12 (3. August 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Könnte ein Invers angesteuertes Schaltwerk sein...


Yes, I mean an invers angesteuertes schaltwerk. I think. 

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2010)

Schon wieder ein bisschen schlauer  Danke schön


----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2010)

I done it, too ;-)


----------



## MelleD (5. August 2010)

me too!


----------



## Maaike_12 (5. August 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Sird77 (5. August 2010)

My girlfriend and i participated...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maaike_12 (6. August 2010)

I just need 5 more and then Ive got enough replys. It went faster than I expected and a lot of usefull things come up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Twinkie (6. August 2010)

Ich werde hier zu Hause nachher noch mal Werbung machen.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2010)

Completed the survey. I wish you all the best - keep us informed


----------



## PrisONEr (11. August 2010)

Hi!
Ich hab mitr letztens ein Dirtbike gekauft. es handelt sich um das NS Bikes Co. Metropolis 1: Ist es ein gutes Rad? Pls Antworten...
Lg PrisONEr


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. August 2010)

Du bist hier sowas von falsch


----------



## MelleD (13. August 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Du bist hier sowas von falsch


 
Ich hatte überlegt, wie sage ich es nett und freundlich?
Darum hab ich mal nix gesagt 

Frag mich, warum er das hier hingepostet hat...


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. August 2010)

Manche Mesnchen lesen halt nicht bevor sie posten. 

Ist aber nicht so schlimm, so bleibt es im Forum immer lustig.


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2010)

ich hab ihm das vor tagen per pn geschrieben. nicht nötig ihn hier lächerlich zu machen, er ist halt neu.


----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

Me too, I've done the survey. And just as well as some others, I coulnd't decide on why there was this "reverse spring rear derailleur"-question. Feeled a bit fooled by it, just as if they had wanted to test my technical knowledge or so: Reverse rear derailleurs do have no common ground at all with the "female or not" subject, do they?


----------

